

Mozilla will ask all certificate authorities to revoke SSL-spying certificates - mike-cardwell
https://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/021412-mozilla-will-ask-all-certificate-256112.html

======
mike-cardwell
The following comment on page 2, from the CTO of StartCom and StartSSL has me
glad that I'm using StartSSL:

"Look, Mozilla has a policy, there is no reason to require something that
doesn't comply to the policy anyway," said Eddy Nigg, CTO of StartCom and
StartSSL in an email to the mailing list. "The policy hasn't changed and I'd
advise Mozilla to apply its own policy, simply as that."

